# Canary Islands - Anfi resorts



## Margariet (Sep 13, 2011)

I have read good things about the Anfi resorts on Gran Canaria. We are thinking of going there next year. I know that there are a few Canarian lovers on TUG who might have good advice for us! Which of the Anfi resorts would you advice? There is Anfi Beach Club, Club Gran Anfi, Club Monte Anfi, Club Puerto Anfi. Thanks if anyone can help me making a decision.


----------



## Conan (Sep 13, 2011)

We recently stayed at Anfi Beach Club via an RCI exchange. It has very convenient (free) parking, a good pool (except I thought the water was too warm), and the shortest walk to the beach compared to the other Anfi properties. The only drawback was that our unit (409) being at the east edge of the property had a nice garden view but no view of the water. Our floor was at the same level as the lobby and parking, three floors above the pool and beach. It's past the right edge of the picture below.

The other properties are more high-rise and thus more likely to give a sea view, although you'll have a long elevator ride for access. Puerto is at the far left of the picture, facing a marina. Gran is the large building in the left foreground. Monte is topmost, on the cliff.






For a longer view of the layout that includes a proper view of Anfi Beach Club (on the right beyond the palm trees), click here and wait ten seconds or so for a photo to load:
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...,-15.693691&cbp=12,0,,0,0&photoid=po-21445634


----------



## Cotswolder (Sep 13, 2011)

Margariet said:


> I have read good things about the Anfi resorts on Gran Canaria. We are thinking of going there next year. I know that there are a few Canarian lovers on TUG who might have good advice for us! Which of the Anfi resorts would you advice? There is Anfi Beach Club, Club Gran Anfi, Club Monte Anfi, Club Puerto Anfi. Thanks if anyone can help me making a decision.



Hi,
I owned at Anfi Beach Club for 15 years. Have sold up this year owing to my wife's health problems not allowing her to fly.

In that time I have visited Anfi 30 - 40 times and stayed in all parts.
IMHO, although the oldest, I still think that Anfi Beach Club is the best section to stay in. It does have some apartments with little or no view but, if you get a good one this part of the complex is by far the best.

I f you an allocation a want to know where the apartment is please contact me. I know nearly everyone by heart.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your info!  Looks like Anfi Beach is still the most favorite.


----------

